# Race to sub 20 3x3



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey guys, I noticed some of the sub-20 races haven't been active for over a month, so I decided to start one.

So, here are the rules:

No spamming the thread.
Be honest with your times.
You can simply join by saying so.
Use the scrambles that I give you(I will post 12 weekly).
We are using AO12 for this race.
When posting your times, just give the individual times and not the average.
Post your times by the due date - If you can't, then compete next week.
I will post a comp every Monday, if I can. The due date will be on Friday.
Use the *WCA rules*.
You can join even if you're not even ready to go to sub-20. You can join anytime.
Cubers graduate to sub 15 once they reach sub-20 averages 3 times, with no solve going over 20 seconds.
Give each other tips!
HAVE FUN!!!

*Members**

Ernest Fowler - 0

*Sub-20ers*
None

*Hall of Fame*
None

Happy Cubing!!!

*Numbers next to names represent the amount of times the member has gone sub-20.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2018)

Why didn't you just post new scrambles and results on the other one? I'm sure nobody would have minded, a 1-month hiatus isn't that long. If it was something like 6-month hiatus that might warrant a new thread


----------

